# اين تباع المواد الكيميائيه في جده



## م.فهد الحارثي (1 يوليو 2009)

اسعد الله ايامكم


طلب صغير لو ماعليكم كلافه


اين تباع المواد الكيميائيه وخاصه التاليه: غليسارين وكحول وحمض الهايدركلوريك في جده 


شاكر ومقدر


----------



## م.فهد الحارثي (2 يوليو 2009)

معقول ولارد
وين الاساتذه والمستشارين مشاركاتكم ياشباب


----------



## حسين مخلوف (2 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شركة صالح و عبد العزيز ابو الحسين
شركة الروابي
و العديد من الشركات الاخرى

ابحث في الدليل الاصفر عن شركة بيع الكيماويات

http://www.yellowpages.stc.com.sa/


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك بالخير ياحسين 


ويبارك فيك يافهد 

انا صار لي وقت وانا ابحث عنهن والان حصلت كذا شركه بالرياض ولله الحمد 

صراحه اخر شي كان يطري على بالي الدليل الاصفر بس ان شاء الله اني احصل عندهم مرادي


----------



## م.فهد الحارثي (3 يوليو 2009)

حسين مخلوف 
الله يجزاك الخير كله 

ترى ميزة المنتدى بناسه


مصنع الكيميائي
:77: حصلنا مرادنا :10: بس وش الشركات الي لقيتها انت ؟


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (3 يوليو 2009)

هلا فهد 

حصلت عناوين الى الان لأني ما انتبهت لرد الأخ الى في وقت متأخر من الليل واليوم جمعه اغلب الشركات عندها اوف 

وبكره السبت ان شاء الله اكلمهم وارد لك خبر مع اني محتاج مادتين فقط وبعيد عن المنظفات


----------

